# How to print on panties



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to print on ladies panties (front). I only have adult tee platens with collar. Is that a technique you can recommend? Need to do a few only.

Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We have printed on thongs and use a sleeve platen or a little hold down platen, depending on how many colors. Also need to burn the art upside down when compared to a tee.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Well depends on the model(s) you have available to you to act as platens.......

hmmm seriously depending on the press you have I'd just make a platen out of ply based around the shape of the panties. Design it so you can slide the panties on, most likely waist first with the crutch towards you. A little adhesive spray and you should be set.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

ok terrific. THanks guys


----------



## toughcall (Aug 29, 2008)

I have done the custom platen idea; worked great. Then I changed print machines and only had a few thongs to print Didn’t feel like going through all that work again so I burnt them on the screen kinda low and at a 45 degree angle. Then slid them on the far side of a 17x20 platen. Worked just as good and I didn’t even have to break out the power tools.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Shame on you Rob... giving up the opportunity to get the power tools out!


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

if your printing on a thong, then you could probably just use a popsickle stick for a platen


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

millakilla58 said:


> if your printing on a thong, then you could probably just use a popsickle stick for a platen


That's a good one-using a popsicle stick for the thong LOL


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone make a scratch and sniff ink for screen printers?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There is a patented process for scented ink (you don't have to scratch it though) called Dura-Scent that I have heard about. It is only done by a few shops that have the license. The shirts that I saw had an apple pie and cherries on it... and they smelled like them. Not sure how long they will last, but it was a cool concept. The company that came up with the process was based out of the Dallas, TX area. Hope that helps.

Mark

P.S. I was able to type and laugh through this entire post thinking about the concept of scratch and sniff panties.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Well thanks for some interesting ideas. Not making thongs, so I don't need the pop stick idea. But that was funny. The scented ink scratch and sniff, not bad. How about flock ink for the croch logo! The latest thing is Embedded or infused items. Like foods. What about embedded ink. Ink blessed by the monks. Now there's an idea. Feel good tees - DO NOT STEAL THIS. I want to embedd the ink with HEMP. Shirt is embedded with hemp when going thru the drying process it releases the smoke into the tee.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Permaset do a glow in the dark ink


----------



## GeemBaa (May 16, 2010)

Anyone by any chance having blueprints for various sizes of panties, need ideas, plan to cut them out of forex plate..suggestions welcome ...than will use it on freejet 320 plus tex... 

Thx 

Goran


----------



## IronPromotions (Jan 5, 2012)

Luvin the forum .... soo much info . Thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## Dkenzie1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't forget that the first step is to get them off of her first.


----------



## IronPromotions (Jan 5, 2012)

New panties only !!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

wonder why it seems all posters appear to me males????


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm just passing by. LOL


----------



## fashionfirst (Mar 27, 2012)

I am very new to this idea, but thought about doing cotton panties and boxers as well.

But, I don't understand why you couldn't just lay them on the heat press with the teflon sheet over it and heat press them the same as a t shirt would be done. (like I said, I am very new and this may be a dumb question---but can someone answer why this cannot be done?)

Also, does anyone know a supplier for the blanks?

Thanks,


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The thicker seams will prevent the garment from being fully pressed so you need to put something underneath (or inside) so the printing surface is raised and level to the heat platen.


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a machine that is used with embroidery called a fuwari machine that cuts the top of the stitches off. It looks like fur when it is done right. It is a real pain to use. Mine is sitting in a corner because of lack of interest but I have played with it for putting fur on the front of panties for a "friend". couple that with the scratch and sniff......


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

OK, I needed this thread this morning, now I'm smiling.


----------

